# Electric Chair



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Finally getting my electric chair together. started it about 2 or 3 years ago. finally built the chair end of it. still needs some sanding and stain. now i need to get a pair of stage hands, and a few other odds and ends. (smoke etc.)


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

DAAAAAMN! Thats creepy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice movement


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I freak'n love it


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats pretty cool ...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It's looking good jrzmac.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's Terrific movement! Any details you could share on the mech?


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

no how to or anything, but i did put some pics together so you can see the guts. basically a 2" cylinder attached from say his stomach to his crotch. a sprind on his spine so he can bounce back. not the most professional job but i think he'll do. a puppet master controls the whole jerking motion. tap the button to however you want it to go and it repeats what you put in. 
http://img72.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img72/3379/11733202085sl.smil


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty neat! I'm fascinated with pneumatic props although I've yet to attempt it. Still need to save up for a compressor and all the other goodies that you need. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

